
Show HN: Pythonloc, invokes Python with local dir 'pypackages' on path - grassfedcode
https://github.com/cs01/pythonloc
======
grassfedcode
pythonloc is a drop in replacement for python that automatically recognizes a
__pypackages__ directory and prefers importing packages installed in this
location over user or global site-packages.

If you are familiar with node, it is similar to node_modules.

This is a pure Python implementation of the proposal laid out in PEP 582. The
CPython implementation is available at
[https://github.com/kushaldas/cpython/tree/pypackages](https://github.com/kushaldas/cpython/tree/pypackages).

